# The Witcher: Der erste Trailer zur Netflix-Serie ist da!



## Felix Schuetz (20. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Der erste Trailer zur Netflix-Serie ist da!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Der erste Trailer zur Netflix-Serie ist da!*


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juli 2019)

Sieht doch ganz schick aus.


----------



## Lordex (20. Juli 2019)

Kann mich auch nach dem Trailer einfach nicht dem mit Geralt Darsteller anfreunden. Muss immer an eine Pflege Produkt Werbung denken.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juli 2019)

Da von Anfang an davon gesprochen wurde, dass die Serien auf den Büchern und nicht auf den Spielen basiert, kann ich damit leben, dass einiges anders aussieht, als in den Spielen. Ich werde der Serie auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben, auch wenn mir ein paar Dinge im Trailer nicht so 100%ig gefallen (z. B. die Schauspielerin von Yennefer, die einfach nicht der Beschreibung aus den Büchern entspricht, oder die nilfgardischen Rüstungen, die irgendwie billig aussehen).

Evtl. sollte ich vorher nochmal ein wenig durch die Bücher blättern.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juli 2019)

Lordex schrieb:


> Muss immer an eine Pflege Produkt Werbung denken.



Für welches Pflegeprodukt macht dieser Mann Werbung? 
Öl zum Körper einreiben vielleicht. [emoji848]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe der Serie auf jeden Fall eine Chance. Yennefer hat irgendwie was, Ciri sowieso, mit Triss kann ich mich noch nicht anfreunden und Geralt auf Tränken schaut ziemlich cool aus. 

Schaut auch schön düster aus und ich bin gespannt auf die Monster.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2019)

Bin grad positiv Überrascht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juli 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für welches Pflegeprodukt macht dieser Mann Werbung?
> Öl zum Körper einreiben vielleicht. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> ...



"Geralt von Steroid"


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Juli 2019)

Ich finde das sieht richtig gut aus! 
Ich kenne nur die Spiele, weiß also nichts vom Buch und finde es auch ok, wenn die Serie da in manchen Aspekten ihre eigenen Wege geht. 
Und der Trailer macht mir Lust auf mehr  
Cavill sieht auch richtig gut aus als Geralt; er ist allerdings sehr breit  Sollte Geralt, auch gerade als grandioser Schwertkämpfer, nicht eher drahtig muskulös sein statt bodybuilder aufgeblasen 
Aber das ist wirklich nur ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, ansonsten sieht es top aus


----------



## Hocus (20. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Geralt von Steroid"



hat was von fabio  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Geralt von Steroid"



Bin gerade den ersten Witcher Teil wieder am durchspielen.
Also *mein *Geralt würde sogar noch aufgepumpter aussehen (wenn das Spiel die Effekte darstellen könnte), wenn er Full Moon (doppelte Vitalität), Maribor Forest (50% mehr Ausdauer), Swallow (Vitalität Regeneration) und Tawny Owl (Ausdauer Regeneration) zusammen Intus hat, damit auch ja Altered Metabolism ausgelöst wird.


----------



## wind1945 (20. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch positiv überrascht vom WITCHER Trailer. Wenn ich daran denke was in der Vergangenheit von WITCHER gezeigt wurde und ich dann diesen Trailer sehe ... einfach toll.
Ich werde der Serie auch eine Chance geben.
Wenn ich auch bedenke was aktuell im Kino oder allgemein in der "Glotze" läuft, dann nehme ich diese Abwechselung gerne an.
Gruß


----------



## Frullo (20. Juli 2019)

Eine Erwachsenen-Serie in einem Fantasy-Setting... Dass bei solchen Voraussetzungen überhaupt vorab Kritik geübt wird, zeigt eigentlich nur, wie verwöhnt wir in Sachen Unterhaltung inzwischen sind...


----------



## johnny05 (20. Juli 2019)

Wird so von mir durchgewunken .... Haptsache keine glattleckte Legolas - Kopie .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Bin gerade den ersten Witcher Teil wieder am durchspielen.
> Also *mein *Geralt würde sogar noch aufgepumpter aussehen (wenn das Spiel die Effekte darstellen könnte), wenn er Full Moon (doppelte Vitalität), Maribor Forest (50% mehr Ausdauer), Swallow (Vitalität Regeneration) und Tawny Owl (Ausdauer Regeneration) zusammen Intus hat, damit auch ja Altered Metabolism ausgelöst wird.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwovs7mEKfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Geralt ist ja schon steril, da macht der Rest auch nicht mehr viel aus...


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Geralt ist ja schon steril, da macht der Rest auch nicht mehr viel aus...


Kopulation ist ihm ja trotzdem noch möglich. :p


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2019)

Erinnert mich jetzt ein wenig an die Shannara Serie vom Trailer her. Die war so gerade noch erträglich. Aber ich bin ja großer Fantasy Fan und freue mich über alles, was es da so in Film-Form gibt. 

Wer Fantasy schauen will, ein wenig mehr an barbarischen Look a la Conan angelehnt und noch nicht so modern, mittelalterlich, ist die 12-teilige Miniserie Arthdal Chronicles, die gerade vor zwei, drei Wochen fertig gelaufen ist.


----------



## Wappla (20. Juli 2019)

Ich werde der Seire auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben.


----------



## solidus246 (20. Juli 2019)

Lordex schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nach dem Trailer einfach nicht dem mit Geralt Darsteller anfreunden. Muss immer an eine Pflege Produkt Werbung denken.



So kann man sich natürlich auch alles schlecht machen. Selber Schuld


----------



## LostViking (20. Juli 2019)

The Witcher - Sie sind es sich wert


----------



## Frullo (20. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt ein wenig an die Shannara Serie vom Trailer her. Die war so gerade noch erträglich.





Die hat ganz toll angefangen (erinnerte mich etwas an Hunger Games), aber dann  leider schnell nachgelassen - vielleicht eben weil für ein jüngeres Publikum gedacht (was bei Witcher zum Glück eben nicht so ist!) Gab es da eigentlich noch eine 2. Season (Hab nur eine gesehen)?


----------



## Headbanger79 (20. Juli 2019)

Ich als "Nicht Witcher Spieler" finde den Trailer OK und werde der Serie definitiv eine Chance geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juli 2019)

Der Trailer sah ok aus, auch wenn der gute Geralt ein wenig zu aufgepumpt war. Schade, dass Arnold zu alt für die Rolle ist das würde sicher auch interessant.


----------



## Jakkelien (20. Juli 2019)

Alles gut, nur Geralt wirkt irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Weissbier242 (21. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt ein wenig an die Shannara Serie vom Trailer her.



UUU die Serie war am unterirdischer Teeniekram. Das war furchtbar


----------



## Phone (21. Juli 2019)

Bei 1:08 kann man schön die von "Fans"  angeprangerte Rüstung sehen. die viele für ein Fake hielten.
Haben sie es doch Low Buget durchgezogen und  viel Geld für die Hauptdarsteller rausgehauen.

Die Spinne im Moor sah auch nicht grade doll aus und das CGI hebt sich zu stark ab vom Rest, dadurch wirkt es naja..

Das schlimmste aber sind die Haare von Gerald...so etwas unnatürliche und nach Mafiaschleim aussehende an Haarpracht schaft nicht einmal ein 1 Euro Frisur in Neuköln zu zaubern...


----------



## Mustafa2 (21. Juli 2019)

Wegen den ganzen Hatern habe ich mal den Trailer in HD auf einem großen Fernseher angeschaut.
Wo sieht die Serie billig aus, also ganz ehrlich es ist echt schlimm geworden mit den ganzen Hatern.


----------



## Cykawatte (21. Juli 2019)

Wofür produzieren Sie sowas geniales. Die guten Geschichten. Und dann später bei der bescheuerten Firmenpolitik von Netflix, Witcher nach der dritten Staffel abzusetzen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich gebe der Serie auf jeden Fall eine Chance.[...]


... nach dem von dir verlinkten Bild war mir das auch klar!  

Ihr Frauen seid auch alle gleich! 

Spass beiseite, der Trailer macht in der Tat wirklich deutlich mehr her als die Bilder, welche vorab bei Twitter und Co. veröffentlicht wurden. Was Post-Processing so alles rausholen kann. Ich freu mich auf die Serie, wobei ich die Bücher nicht sooooo gut fand. Sie sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2019)

Cykawatte schrieb:


> [...]Und dann später bei der bescheuerten Firmenpolitik von Netflix, Witcher nach der dritten Staffel abzusetzen.


... was genau meinst du damit?! Spielst du damit auf die Marvel-Serien an? 

Marvel gehört Disney und Disney bringt einen eigenen Streaming-Dienst heraus, produziert selbst Serien ... sollte klar sein, dass Netflix hier nur Lizenznehmer war und diese Lizenzen eben nicht verlängert wurden. Davon ab, Netflix wird immer schauen, welche Serien sich finanziell lohnen bzw. viele Zuschauer generieren und bei Laune halten. Das ist ja eben der Vor- aber auch Nachteil zum klassischen Fernsehen: Netflix kann das Konsumverhalten seiner Kunden auf die Sekunde genau auswerten und sein Portfolio exakt auf den Geschmack / Nachfrage ausrichten.


----------



## weenschen (22. Juli 2019)

Für mich passt alles. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## weenschen (22. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Davon ab, Netflix wird immer schauen, welche Serien sich finanziell lohnen bzw. viele Zuschauer generieren und bei Laune halten..



Leider ist das, was sich finanziell lohnt, mit unter seichte Unterhaltung und das ist noch nett formuliert. Das ist eine signifikante Ähnlichkeit zum privat TV. Hoffe das ist nicht die einzige Priorität von Netflix.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was genau meinst du damit?! Spielst du damit auf die Marvel-Serien an?
> 
> Marvel gehört Disney und Disney bringt einen eigenen Streaming-Dienst heraus, produziert selbst Serien ... sollte klar sein, dass Netflix hier nur Lizenznehmer war und diese Lizenzen eben nicht verlängert wurden. Davon ab, Netflix wird immer schauen, welche Serien sich finanziell lohnen bzw. viele Zuschauer generieren und bei Laune halten. Das ist ja eben der Vor- aber auch Nachteil zum klassischen Fernsehen: Netflix kann das Konsumverhalten seiner Kunden auf die Sekunde genau auswerten und sein Portfolio exakt auf den Geschmack / Nachfrage ausrichten.



Das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen.
Werden nur die extrem erfolgreichen Serien fortgesetzt, kann es sein, dass die Schnittmenge der Zuschauer, welche die weniger erfolgreichen schauten und enttäuscht sind, wenn "ihre Serie" abgesetzt wird, immer grösser.
Schwierig zu erklären, was ich meine


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2019)

weenschen schrieb:


> Leider ist das, was sich finanziell lohnt, mit unter seichte Unterhaltung und das ist noch nett formuliert. Das ist eine signifikante Ähnlichkeit zum privat TV. Hoffe das ist nicht die einzige Priorität von Netflix.


... meinst du?

Nehmen wir mal The Umbrella Company, sicherlich jetzt keine seichte Unterhaltung und bestimmt erst recht nicht für ein breites Publikum: eine zweite Staffel wurde bestellt. 

Netflix & Co. kann man sicherlich nicht unbedingt mit ordinärem Fernsehen vergleichen, jedenfalls nicht mit einem Sender. Was es hier an Sendungen und Formaten gibt, sucht man bei den "normalen" Sendern vergebens bzw. muss sich auf Kanal 1xx zurückziehen, um hier ggf. fündig zu werden.

Aktuell ist in meiner Watch-List u.a. The Chef Show.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen.
> Werden nur die extrem erfolgreichen Serien fortgesetzt, kann es sein, dass die Schnittmenge der Zuschauer, welche die weniger erfolgreichen schauten und enttäuscht sind, wenn "ihre Serie" abgesetzt wird, immer grösser.
> Schwierig zu erklären, was ich meine


Ich denke schon das ich verstanden habe was du meinst, aber es kann auch genau so gut erfolgreich sein ... denn so sieht man Serien, die ggf. für private TV-Sender durch das Raster fallen würden, durch die Programmplanung einen Nischenplatz bekommen und damit noch uninteressanter für die Zielgruppe werden.

Bei Netflix gibt es sowas nicht ... da kann alles zu jeder Zeit konsumiert werden.

Ich persönlich glaube das dass ein sehr großer Wettbewerbsvorteil für Netflix ist, wenn nicht der größte Vorteil überhaupt.


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Netflix kann das Konsumverhalten seiner Kunden auf die Sekunde genau auswerten und sein Portfolio exakt auf den Geschmack / Nachfrage ausrichten.




Vorsicht, diese sekundengenaue Abfrage hinkt teilweise gewaltig mit dem tatsächlichen Bedürfnis des Kunden. In meinem Freundeskreis mögen wir es generell nicht, wenn Serien erscheinen, bei denen sich 1 Serie jede Woche freischaltet. Daher warten wir meist solange, bis die komplette Staffel freigeschalten ist, um dann das eigene Tempo zu wählen, wie viel man schauen möchte. Ebenso fragwürdig finde ich Entscheidungen, die eine Staffel freigibt und die Folgestaffeln dann ewig auf sich warten lassen, obwohl sie schon verfügbar wären. Das nervt gewaltig und man kommt aus der Serie einfach nur raus, weil man sich in der Zwischenzeit andere Serien sucht. Gerade bei GoT die letzten Staffeln waren einzeln betrachtet jede Serie wie Kaugummi, da musste man die Staffel als Ganzes schauen und nicht auseinandergerissen in vielen Wochen.

Gleis gilt für diverse Serien die erweitert wurden, aber (noch?) nicht bei zb Netflix angekommen bzw aufgekauft wurden. Bestes Beispiel ist Sons of Anarchy, eine geile Serie, die mittlerweile eine Zweitserie erschaffen hat: Mayans MC - würde ich unheimlich gerne sehen, aber wann wird diese endlich in D freigegeben? In einigen Jahren ist der Hype um SoA verfolgen, dann brauch ich die Mayansserie auch nicht mehr, weil man dann aus dem SoA-Universum entflohen ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2019)

Ich warte momentan immer noch sehnsüchtig auf Strike Back Staffel 6 (7). Da gibt es in den USA und UK schon längst die Bluray davon. Bevor diese irgendwann einmal in D releast wird ist die Serie wahrscheinlich schon beendet. Denn Strike Back bekommt nun mit Staffel 8 (mit Chris Ryan ist das dann Staffel 9) eine finale Staffel. Blöde Zählweise weil nach Chris Ryans ein Reboot kam und eine neue Produktionsfirma. Die Story wird zwar fortgesetzt, aber mit anderen Protagonisten, in einer anderen Aufmachung (10 x 43-47 Minuten statt 3 x 90 Minuten/Staffel) und anderen Drehstil. Die Serie läuft seit Staffel 2 bei Cinemaxx unter HBO). Daß die aber Staffel 2 wieder mit 1 beginnen zu numerieren verwirrt Einsteiger am Anfang. So ist dann halt Staffel 1 die Nr. 2, Staffel 2 die Nr. 3 usw. Auch wenn Stonebridge und Scott seit Staffel 5 (6) nicht mehr von der Partie sind.

Was die Serie Mayans MC betrifft bin ich voll bei Dir. Ich erwarte diese Serie auch mit Sehnsucht. Denn Sons of Anarchy war eine Top Serie. Mich hätte auch die Vorgeschichte von den Sons interessiert. Die Story um den Vater von Jax,


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nach dem von dir verlinkten Bild war mir das auch klar!
> 
> Ihr Frauen seid auch alle gleich!



Naaaaa, da sieht mir der Geralt etwas zu sehr wie ein aufgepumpter, leicht debiler Glöckner aus. 

Oder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dai-shi (22. Juli 2019)

Habe die Bücher (noch) nicht gelesen, aber hatte Gerald nicht Katzenaugen? Oder ist das nur im Spiel so?

Ansonsten schaut es ganz gut aus...freu mich drauf


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2019)

Man sieht doch im Trailer recht deutlich das er keine normalen Augen hat, bei der Nutzung von Tränken mal ganz zu schweigen?!


----------



## Dai-shi (23. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man sieht doch im Trailer recht deutlich das er keine normalen Augen hat, bei der Nutzung von Tränken mal ganz zu schweigen?!



Hatte extra mal drauf geachtet: Ja, die Augen sind nicht normal, aber die Pupille ist definitiv rund und nicht stark Oval wie bei einer Katze


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2019)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Hatte extra mal drauf geachtet: Ja, die Augen sind nicht normal, aber die Pupille ist definitiv rund und nicht stark Oval wie bei einer Katze



Bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich sicher, inwiefern die "Katzenaugen" beim Hexer mit den Pupillen zu tun hat.

_Going by the books Geralt's eyes should only actually be catlike at night, and certainly shouldn't glow. In the books Witchers are very difficult to distinguish from normal humans unless you get a look at their eyes at night, or if you recognize the pair of swords or the medallion._
https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/4cplpk/isnt_geralt_supposed_to_have_the_golden_catlike/


----------



## Lordex (23. Juli 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> So kann man sich natürlich auch alles schlecht machen. Selber Schuld




Wieso alles? Der Typ passt einfach Null, kann ich doch nix für das ich das nun mal so empfinde.


----------

